# Anemia Causing Missed Period?



## Sileree (Aug 15, 2006)

In '06, I got my blood tested through my gp and my levels were within normal limits, but on the low end. Two years later I am figuring they just slowly dropped, thus the symptoms I have now (pale gums and nail beds, loss of appetite, constant fatigue even with more than enough hours of sleep.) I started taking iron pills and I'm trying to eat food with iron in it each day.

My last period was March 13th, and today is April 23 so I am on day 41 and I don't think its coming this time. No chance of pregnancy, as when I was fertile my dp was 3,000 miles away, and I have been with him only since I have been due for my period. I've been paying attention in case I ovulated late but there have been no signs of pregnancy whatsoever.

I went through PMS (though it may have been stress due to traveling), bloating, and kept feeling like I was about to start last week but nothing happened. Those signs of an impending period have gone away. Does anyone know if anemia can cause the body to stop menstruating? Maybe being low on iron makes it want to conserve as much as possible? Or was this just a fluke? The stress of traveling has never caused me to miss periods before.

TIA.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I don't know if medically they say it can, but IMO yes it can.

I am B12 deficient & it causes me to be anemic. When my B12 & iron levels are low AF messes up on me. I've had it be 6 weeks late when I've been really behind on my shots. Dh had a vasectomy before we found out so pg should not be an option. When I"m just a little late on my shots AF acts weird too.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes (according to my naturopath) and anemia can also cause spotting.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes. I've been fighting anemia for years and every time I think my periods are back on track they go and screw up again.


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Have you had your thyroid checked?
Untreated thyroid imbalances can often lead to anemia.
It can also cause fatigue, and disrupt mestrual cycles.
Do you have any other symptoms of underactive thyroid?


----------



## Sileree (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrannieP* 
Have you had your thyroid checked?
Untreated thyroid imbalances can often lead to anemia.
It can also cause fatigue, and disrupt mestrual cycles.
Do you have any other symptoms of underactive thyroid?

Yeah, when I got my blood tested in '06 my TSH was found to be normal.


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

hmm...I've been anemic since I was 14 (k, thats it, I'm not using that kind of term to refer to any length. That makes is 16 years now and when I say it like that it makes me feel so old!)
Anyways, I've never missed a period because of it. I was once very concerned that the heaviness of my period could make my anemia worse but I was told that blood from my uterus has nothing to do with the iron levels in my body.

Maybe new knowledge has been learned since then tho... I just hope you find a solution and feel better!


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

If it were me I'd get a full thyroid panel done.
A "normal" TSH (pituitary hormone) doesn't really tell much.
A comprehensive panel would be:
TSH
Free T4
Free T3
Reverse T3
Thyroid Antibodies (anti-TPO and TgAb)


----------



## Sileree (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, I started two days after I posted this. Of course.







Passed a huge clot (sorry if its TMI!) and it was pretty clotty. I've been taking iron and I don't know if its a coincidence but I have been feeling more energy lately.

Thanks for the advice on the thyroid panel, I think if iron doesn't resolve things I will look into that.


----------

